# My that was it!!!



## Mummyxofx2

Ok so it all started Monday. I woke in the morning and felt fine Decided to try prune juice to bring on labour did nothing at all not even give me the poops (yet). Starting getting weird sensations in my belly and cervix but bub was moving fine was have braxton hicks all day byt thats normal for me. Went to bed at about 10pm and just could get comfortable and felt off so was tossing and turning all damn night. Must of just dozed off about 130 am. Then at 2am I was awoken by back cramping and period pain also quiet normal for me but then realised they were coming every 3-6 minutes so I wrote a post up on here and started timing them. By 3am I decided to get out if bed and went to the toilet and there was my bloody show so I knew from that I was indeed in labour. Rang pregnancy assessment they said to come in as I had to have antibiotics for strep b but not right away so I had a shower prepared everything while dh went and got mum to watch the kids. Got into hospital about 630am was hooked up to drip put on trace for half hour then got taken to our delivery suite. Was still contraction (not bad pain at all) by 8 my midwife was in there and put the antibiotics through the iv. She checked me at 8 I was 3cm dialated so not yet in active labour. She checked me again at 930 and I was not 4cm and very stretchy %80 effaced now in active labour. 9:30 - 11:30 went so quick was laughing through contraction and still talking/walking through them. Got midwife to check me at 11:30 and I was 6cm but she could stretch me to 10!!!!! We just needed babys head to come down as she was not engaged and posterior. Well didn't she decide it was time after that within 10 minutes I was on the floor in a frog position mooing like a cow Bahahaha. The pressure In my bum was so intense like I had a broken tail bone. This went on for half hour before I said I think I have to push (still in frog position) so after the next contraction I quickly got onto the bed got my pants off and all if a sudden I'm pushing without knowing. First push my waters broke second her head was out and third her body NEVAEH LYN was born at 1233pm weighing 7lb 6 and 48cms long. She was placed straight on my chest then we waited for cord to stop pulsating and then we breast fed for almost 2 hours. She is perfect passed all checks and we was on our way home 4 hours later. Nevaeh slept for 5 hours after her first feed but since hasn't come off me so she has been latched for 10 hours. So in 72 hours I have has no sleep at all. I am exhausted. Any questions don't be afraid to ask


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats Hun!


----------



## Al1317

Congrats!


----------



## sharnahw

wow.... :) congrats on your little girl x


----------



## missbabes

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## afwifey

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Congrats x


----------



## chelsnap

Congrats!!


----------



## lewood88

Wow congrats hun xx


----------



## Mummyxofx2

Thanks guys. Not handling the bf very well I'm actually really not liking it tbh little miss has slight toungetie so loses suction a lot my nipples are extremly sore and bleeding already even though she is latched properly. Have fed her some expressed colostrum which didn't satisfy her either


----------



## littleone2010

Lovely story, well done!! Xx


----------



## fertiliciousx

wow...congrats and well done hun!

what are interesting birth story....hope the bf'ing gets better :hugs:


----------



## lanaross

Mummyxofx2 said:


> Thanks guys. Not handling the bf very well I'm actually really not liking it tbh little miss has slight toungetie so loses suction a lot my nipples are extremly sore and bleeding already even though she is latched properly. Have fed her some expressed colostrum which didn't satisfy her either

Congrats on your baby girl xxx so very exciting!
I think she is just trying to get your milk come in faster, that's all :) once it comes, it'll get easier. Mine came on 5th day if I remember correctly and it was brutal too. Good luck x


----------



## Mummyxofx2

She has settled
This morning after being on the boob for almost 11 hours straight. Have her a expressed bottle at 830am ands now nearly 11 and she is peacefully sleeping. Will wake her in Hal hour to feed again.


----------



## Pl.eva2013

Wow, congrats! Good luck with bf!


----------



## eew1471

Congrats to you! Great story... I pray mine goes as well as yours did.


----------



## Whatme

Congrats, make sure you get the support you need for bf, x


----------



## Mummyxofx2

Omg I just realised I didn't put up a picture lol here is one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## _Lexi_

Congratulations!! The bf does get easier. My milk came in on day 4 and started to get easier (and less frequent) after that x


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Congratulations! She is perfect x


----------



## Mummyxofx2

_Lexi_ said:


> Congratulations!! The bf does get easier. My milk came in on day 4 and started to get easier (and less frequent) after that x

During the day she is 2-3 hours but that first night like omg that was bad. But been good since. Mw has brought me around some nipple shields so trying them next feed


----------



## Nattimam

congratulations!! :)


----------



## ladybrock

aww brilliant she is lovely x


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations on your new arrival! :hugs: 

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/congratsbaby-1.gif


----------

